
Show HN: A genetic simulator for artificial life - ozy
http://leverlabs.io/blog20160714/
======
taliesinb
Cool. I used to be big into artificial life. An old project of mine for anyone
who is interested:
[https://github.com/taliesinb/floatworld/wiki](https://github.com/taliesinb/floatworld/wiki)

------
juliangamble
This is pretty exciting - but MacTierra is the gold standard for this stuff:
[https://github.com/smfr/mactierra](https://github.com/smfr/mactierra)

------
codepigeon
Interesting to watch. It almost looks like its forming a drawing

